# Chuối xanh có thật sự giúp giảm cân hay không



## Cunconkeobong (5/3/21)

*Ăn chuối xanh luộc có béo không? Có lẽ chúng ta đã quá quen với các món ăn kiêng bằng chuối chín mang lại hiệu quả cao. Vậy chuối xanh có mang lại tác dụng giảm cân tương tự không? Cùng Diva Luxury tìm hiểu bài viết sau đây sẽ giải đáp chi tiết cho bạn những thắc mắc này.
Chuối xanh chứa bao nhiêu calo trong 1 quả?*
Chuối xanh chứa hàm lượng chất xơ, vitamin cao và ít tinh bột hơn chuối đã chín. Mức calo của chuối xanh phụ thuộc vào khối lượng của quả. Tuy nhiên con số chênh lệch này không đáng kể. Calo của một quả chuối xanh nằm trong phạm vi từ 70 – 90 calo. Cụ thể thành phần dinh dưỡng có trong một trái chuối xanh nặng trung bình 100g gồm có:

Calo: 85
Vitamin B6: 20% RDI
Kali: 12% RDI
Vitamin C: 17% RDI
Magie: 8% RDI
Đồng: 5% RDI
Mangan: 15% RDI
Chất xơ: 3,1% RDI
Đây toàn bộ là những chất dinh dưỡng không thế thiếu của người đang áp dụng thực phẩm ăn kiêng. Bạn đang thắc mắc rằng chuối chưa chín sẽ rất đắng chát vì còn nhiều nhựa, liệu có ăn được không? Đừng lo vì chuối xanh khi đã luộc xong sẽ mất đi vị đắng và vô cùng dễ ăn.




_Chuối xanh giàu chất xơ và chứa lượng calo thấp_
*Ăn chuối xanh luộc có giảm cân không? Ăn chuối xanh luộc có béo không?*
Ăn chuối xanh luộc có béo không? Chuối xanh giàu chất xơ và có tồn tại hoạt chất kháng tinh bột. Chất này không bị phân hủy giữa chừng ở dạ dày, ruột non như những chất khác mà sẽ đi thằng đến vùng ruột già. Tại ruột già các hoạt chất kháng tinh bột chuyển hóa nhanh thành chuỗi axit béo ngắn hạn, tạo cảm giác no lâu.
Từ đó chúng ta có thể kiểm soát được lượng calo nạp vào. Cũng giống như bất kỳ loại thực phẩm nào khác, cũng không thể lạm dụng chuối xanh luộc một cách không khoa học. Ăn quá nhiều chuối xanh khiến bụng bị trướng, đầy hơi, khó tiêu. Để giảm cân hiệu quả, điều đầu tiên không phải là nhịn đói mà là điều chỉnh khẩu phần ăn sao cho hợp lý, đảm bảo đủ dinh dưỡng.




_Ăn chuối xanh luộc có béo không?_
*Thực đơn giảm cân bằng chuối xanh luộc đơn giản*
Chuối xanh luộc mang đến nguồn dưỡng chất cho người ăn kiêng nhưng nếu ăn thường xuyên sẽ có cảm giác chán. Vậy vì sao chúng ta không thử “biến tấu” thành đa dạng các món ngon miệng? Sau đây là một vài gợi ý cho món chuối xanh giảm cân:
*Chuối xanh luộc ăn trực tiếp*
Món chuối xanh luộc có các thực hiện vô cùng dễ dàng, ai cũng có thể tự làm ở nhà chỉ với các bước đơn giản:
*Nguyên liệu: *2 trái chuối xanh.
*Cách thực hiện:*

Gọt bỏ đầu và 3 đường trên thân vỏ chuối.
Ngâm 2 quả chuối xanh vừa gọt vào nước muối loãng trong vòng 30 phút để loại bỏ bớt phần nhựa chát trong chuối.
Cho chuối vào nồi, đổ sấp nước, luộc trong vòng 15 phút.
Vớt ra rồi dùng trong ngày.
Chuối xanh luộc có thể ăn được cả vỏ nhưng nếu bạn không thích vị chát của nó thì hãy bỏ vỏ rồi ăn như chuối thường.
Chuối xanh luộc ăn kèm nước tương hoặc muối ớt sẽ làm kích thích vị giác, ăn cũng ngon miệng hơn.
Ăn mỗi ngày từ 1-2 quả trước bữa ăn chính và trong bữa xế để no lâu hơn.





_Chuối luộc ăn kèm muối ớn hoặc nước tương làm tăng khẩu vị_
*Salad chuối xanh “đánh bay” mỡ thừa nhanh chóng*
Hương vị của món gỏi chuối xanh chắc chắn sẽ làm phái đẹp phát cuồng vì hương vị ngon tuyệt vời, không bị ngán.
*Nguyên liệu:  *2 quả chuối xanh.
*Cách thực hiện: *

Thái chuối xanh thành lát mỏng, nhỏ, để nguyên vỏ.
Trộn những lát chuối xanh vừa thái với gia vị như: Giấm, tỏi, hành, ớt, đường, muối,… Thêm 2 con tôm hoặc 50gr thịt nạc luộc.
Dùng kèm với bữa ăn chính.





_Salad chuối xanh cực kỳ ngon miệng giúp giảm cân hiệu quả_
*Đá chuối xanh trả lại vóc dáng thon thả*
Ngoài các món ăn từ chuối xanh luộc ra còn có món chuối xanh đá xay giải khát cho ngày hè nóng nực mà không lo tăng cân. Món thức uống này được khá nhiều người ưa chuộng.
*Nguyên liệu: *2 trái chuối xanh.
*Cách thực hiện: *

Cắt bỏ 2 đầu và rạch 3 đường quanh thân vỏ chuối.
Luộc sơ trong 3 phút.
Cắt thành những lát nhỏ, cho vào máy xay cùng với một ít nước.
Xay nhuyễn trong 2 phút
Cho phần nước chuối xanh vào khay làm đá rồi cho vào ngăn đông.
Mỗi ngày bạn cho một viên đá chuối xanh vào ly nước lọc để uống. Dùng liên tục như vậy trong vòng 2 tuần để loại bỏ được mỡ thừa bụng.





_Món đá chuối xanh cũng có tác dụng “đánh bay” mỡ thừa bụng_
*Các lưu ý khi giảm béo bằng chuối xanh luộc*
Mặc dù chuối xanh thực sự có tác dụng hỗ trợ giảm cân nhưng không vì thế mà bạn nôn nóng lạm dụng với mong muốn giảm cân nhanh. Một vài lưu ý khi giảm cân với chuối xanh mà bạn cần biết:

Không dùng chuối xanh luộc cùng lúc với khoai tây, khoai sọ, dưa hấu bởi các thành phần này tác dụng với nhau sẽ không có lợi cho sức khỏe.
Kết hợp ăn thêm nhiều rau xanh, trái cây, uống đủ nước để thải độc cơ thể.
Chuối xanh là nguồn cung cấp chất xơ và kali dồi dào, chúng sẽ phát huy hiệu quả khi ăn kèm với thực phẩm tinh bột.
Nên chọn chuối có màu xanh sẫm tự nhiên tại các siêu thị, cửa hàng uy tín tránh trường hợp tẩm chất hóa học.
Chuối xanh luộc không phù hợp với người có vấn đề liên quan đến hệ tiêu hóa.
Chỉ nên dùng tối đa 3 quả chuối xanh mỗi ngày, tuyệt đối không nên lạm dụng.
Kiên trì ăn lâu dài để có kết quả giảm cân như mong đợi.
Xây dựng chế độ nghỉ ngơi, tập luyện điều độ giúp cải thiện vóc dáng nhanh chóng.





_Tuy chuối xanh tốt cho quá trình ăn kiêng nhưng không nên lạm dụng quá nhiều_
*Lấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn không cần ăn kiêng với Lipo Theramax Plus tại DIVA LUXURY*
Bạn là một người đã thừa cân lâu năm nhưng chưa tìm ra được phương pháp hiệu quả thì Lipo Theramax Plus chính là giải pháp hoàn hảo để lấy lại vóc dáng cân đối, thon gọn đáng mơ ước.
Thiết bị hoạt động với cơ chế ứng dụng nguồn sóng RF tác động vào sâu bên trong lớp da đến phần mô mỡ cứng đầu. Đánh tan mỡ thừa hiệu quả và đào thải tự nhiên qua tuyến mồ hôi nên không gây hại cho cơ thể. DIVA LUXURY tự hào là đơn vị làm đẹp ứng dụng công nghệ giảm béo Lipo Theramax Plus trong liệu trình giảm béo thành công cho hàng triệu khách hàng trên cả nước. Loại bỏ mỡ thừa với Lipo Theramax Plus có những lợi ích như:

Giảm cân hiệu quả đến 95% ngay sau khi kết thúc liệu trình đầu tiên.
Nguy cơ mắc các bệnh tim mạch, thừa cân, béo phì cũng được giảm xuống mức thấp nhất.
Tiêu hủy mỡ trên tất cả các vị trí trên cơ thể như: Đùi, cánh tay, bụng, mặt,…
An toàn cho cơ thể, không phẫu thuật, không chảy máu.
Chi phí điều trị hợp lý.





_Giảm cân bằng giải pháp Lipo Theramax Plus tại DIVA LUXURY_
*Câu hỏi “Ăn chuối xanh luộc có béo không?” đã được giải đáp cặn kẽ qua bài viết trên đây. Cũng như các loại nguyên liệu giảm cân khác, bạn cần kiên trì áp dụng chuối xanh luộc vào thực đơn ăn kiêng mỗi ngày để đạt được hiệu quả giảm cân như mong muốn.
Diva Luxury - Trực thuộc chuỗi viện thẩm mỹ Diva cơ sở đặt tại Hóc Môn
Hotline đặt lịch & Tư vấn: 1900 6689.
Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn.
Website: Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA LUXURY - Chuỗi thẩm mỹ lớn nhất Việt Nam
Thời gian làm việc: 8.00 – 20.00 (từ thứ 2 – chủ nhật).*


----------

